# Your Personality Based on Blood Type



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Blood type plays an important role in Asian culture, because it's said to determine someone's personality. Stereotype doesn't always apply in real life, but in my case (I'm AB) it's pretty accurate. How about you?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Parts of each of those apply to me, and parts don't. I'm type O. The need for survival and clique parts don't apply. I think that the A description applies at least as well.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not sure what blood type I am, but I seem to fit the type A personality traits & the Type B traits  

I'll predict that I'm type A.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm a B, and that's almost me, cool.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

According to Asian stereotype, people with A bloodtype is more likely to have social anxiety.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Mine is O, and it's pretty accurate.

On the part about being honest, it gets people to not like me sometimes. I just don't like to sugarcoat the truth. But I'm not gonna be unnecessarily rude if I don't have to be.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I'm AB+ and it's actually pretty accurate for my personality. Still a load of bull**** though.


----------



## cautious (Jun 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I don't even know my blood type. :blank


Same here. :um

I could be A (mother), B (father), AB or O (sister).


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

cautious said:


> Same here. :um
> 
> I could be A (mother), B (father), AB or O (sister).


:b Out of all of those, I sound like Type A the most.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

There's zero science behind the "blood type personality" idea. Its basically the equivalent of a horoscope.



> Interest in the theory faded in the 1930s as its unscientific basis became evident. It was revived in the 1970s with a book by Masahiko Nomi, a lawyer and broadcaster with no medical background. Nomi's work was largely uncontrolled and anecdotal, and the methodology of his conclusions was unclear. Because of this, he was heavily criticised by the Japanese psychological community, although his books remain popular. His son continued to promote the theory with a series of books, and by running the Institute of Blood Type Humanics.


And its actually causing serious damage in Japanese society:



> Blood type harassment, called "bura-hara" (wasei-eigo-a portmanteau of "blood" and "harassment"), has been blamed for bullying of children in playgrounds, loss of job opportunities, and ending of happy relationships.
> 
> *Many people have been discriminated against because of their blood type.* Employers have been asking blood types during interviews despite the warnings they have been given. Children at schools have been split up according to their blood type. The national softball team has customized training to fit each player's blood type. Companies have given work assignments according to their employee's blood type.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_types_in_Japanese_culture#Current_popularity

Its garbage. Ridiculous to see people taking it seriously.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Yeah it kinda sucks, the discrimination in east Asian countries lol. Almost social Darwinism that happens because of it. B's and AB's are like endangered X_x Anime and Asian games often use blood types in character design for certain personality traits too. Not Korean myself, but found this:






Aside from those stereotypes though, the diet seems interesting, and does make sense lol. I doubt there's any actual scientific backing on it though: 

http://www.dadamo.com/bloodtype_A.htm

http://www.dadamo.com/bloodtype_AB.htm

http://www.dadamo.com/bloodtype_B.htm

http://www.dadamo.com/bloodtype_O.htm


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

IDK my type where would one aquire such imformation, I'm gonna find out some day I'm gonna give blood or something and ask the blood guys what type I am ;/ but I hate needles and people that want to suck goo from my veins


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

blue2 said:


> IDK my type where would one aquire such imformation, I'm gonna find out some day I'm gonna give blood or something and ask the blood guys what type I am ;/ but I hate needles and people that want to suck goo from my veins


I think the only way is by giving blood, during a checkup, or maybe your birth information/certificate? Certain people can only have certain blood types though like parents-children A and B can have A, B, or AB. and O and A can have O or A children no B or AB, same with O and B, can have O or B children, no A's or AB's. So if parents are the same type, the child should be the same type as well (as far as I know I don't know much about it on a medical level). O- is a universal donor though in terms of blood transfusion. Here's the rest:

http://www.redcrossblood.org/learn-about-blood/blood-types

Maps of distribution of Blood Types around the world:
http://anthro.palomar.edu/vary/vary_3.htm










A and B conversation LOL so true hahaha:










http://suyeong-imperfect.blogspot.com/2012/05/blood-type-personality-comic_25.html

Has an introduction to each type lol:
http://suyeong-imperfect.blogspot.com/2012/05/blood-type-personality-comic-strip.html

Found even more translated into English xD:
http://simplebloods.tumblr.com/

Original site:
http://blog.naver.com/mazingablue


----------

